

SpaceX's Dragon Capsule Safely Returns - ChuckMcM
http://arstechnica.com/science/2013/03/spacex-dragon-returns-officially-completing-a-second-iss-resupply-trip/

======
namespace
SpaceX amazes us with every launch. They have been innovating by using
technology that is cheap but easy to scale. Google did that when they were
young.

